# template software ??



## Roboboyo (17 Jul 2022)

Hi guys

is there a simple software that lets you create actual size templates to print and stick to your work piece for cutting out?

i wan to draw lines to exact dimensions of my project in mm/cm etc


----------



## J-G (18 Jul 2022)

Of course!

I use CorelDRAW! - unfortuately you don't give any indication of what sort of scale you need to accommodate. Software is only a small part of the equation - what size printer do you have access to? It is possible to print a series of A4 sheets which can be overlapped and joined together but if you want sub-mm accuracy then a large scale printer would be de regueur - that is of course assuming that your work is larger than a normal office printer.

It's important to work with VECTOR objects rather than bitmaps though, so the likes of Photoshop, InDesign, Irfanview are not contenders. Full blown CAD programs such as AutoCAD and its clones can do it but they are expensive and the learning curve is steep!!


----------



## ajs (18 Jul 2022)

Depends on what you regard as "simple". Some of the simplest drawing programs can be very difficult to use because they lack the sophistication to work with "natural" relationships between elements, e.g. this line is parallel to that one, this hole is centred 326mm from that edge.

Good CAD packages can deal with things like that but you do of course need to describe such a relationships making the software more difficult to use. My suggestion would be LibreCAD which is a free download and has good support for that kind of work. 

None of the true CAD packages are pick up and start using if you've never used CAD before, although for 2D at least they all work in a similar way. However if you set aside some time to "play" and work through a good tutorial you should have a basic competence in an hour or so.


----------



## Sandyn (18 Jul 2022)

I use Inkscape. It can produce 1:1 drawings. It's open source and completely free. it's fairly straightforward to do simple drawings. 
Can you show an example of the type of drawing you want to do?


----------



## ChaiLatte (19 Jul 2022)

Whatever software you choose, an important final step in the process is to verify the calibration of your printer. Just because you tell it to print a line 100mm long, does not necessarily mean the line that appears on the paper will be that length. So print a horizontal and a vertical line of known length and measure with a ruler. Rescale the drawing or recalibrate the printer if necessary.

I wonder what factors would influence the sub-millimetre accuracy obtained by spraying ink at (or cooking powder onto) a cellulose-based material. Do we have to account for drying shrinkage? Does the colour make any difference (50 micron blue, 70 micron red)?


----------



## Adam W. (19 Jul 2022)

Roboboyo said:


> Hi guys
> 
> is there a simple software that lets you create actual size templates to print and stick to your work piece for cutting out?
> 
> i wan to draw lines to exact dimensions of my project in mm/cm etc








More hardware than software, but the user interface is easy to get to grips with.


----------



## Roboboyo (19 Jul 2022)

Thanks for all the reply’s guys

My printer is A4.

Was just after a software that had measurements across the top of the page for 2D shapes that I can stick to the workpiece for a template


----------



## J-G (19 Jul 2022)

I have a spare copy of CorelDRAW! V8 which would suit you - send me a PM.


----------



## MorrisWoodman12 (20 Jul 2022)

+1 for LibreCAD. I mainly use it just for drawing up templates to stick to wood a a cutting aid. Always draw a line of "known" length, 100mm perhaps so I can check the scale. I usually have to scale at 1:1.085 at print preview to get it right. During print preview you can also move the page around under your drawing to get the drawing where you want it on the paper. 
LibreCAD is fairly straightforward to use, dimensions of things can be entered via the keyboard and there are plenty of YouTube videos to watch. Not bad for freeware.


----------



## bigf42 (20 Jul 2022)

I use Fusion360 which is free for personal use, and if it's just for 2d templates you would just need a sketch. you can calibrate based on images, as described above. To print, there is a step needed to create a drawing, which is then printed.

As mentioned above none of the CAD packages are terribly easy to run with if you've never used one before, but is worth the effort to persevere with, I use the package to draw out designs, 3d print templates and jigs etc


----------



## Richyread (30 Jul 2022)

Roboboyo said:


> ..is there a simple software that lets you create actual size templates to print and stick to your work piece for cutting out?



Take a look at Matthias Wandel's BigPrint: BigPrint

$22 CN - you'll get change out of £20 and I'd wager it'll do exactly what you need.

Richy.


----------



## Spectric (30 Jul 2022)

I use Qcad which is great and allows me to prove an idea but when it comes to templates I tend to draw them onto the wood and then you are not restricted to the size of your printer or aligning multiple pages later. Yoou can get flexi curves and such to use to help with the drawing.


----------



## AES (30 Jul 2022)

Richyread said:


> Take a look at Matthias Wandel's BigPrint: BigPrint
> 
> $22 CN - you'll get change out of £20 and I'd wager it'll do exactly what you need.
> 
> ...




I have that software and just as said above, it does do EXACTLY what I want it to - and on all my different printers too! Quickly, easily, NO bother at all. If you "only" want a 2D template - of ANY size you like, even if your printer is only A4 - it's a LOT easier than learning new CAD software (I've tried!). AND Mathias includes an excellent "tutorial" (VERY easy for even a software klutz like me). Highly recommended, I wouldn't be without it, and V good value for money- All IMO, PLUS the usual disclaimers.


----------



## Roboboyo (31 Jul 2022)

thanks alot guys, will check it out !!


----------

